# Most likely



## Inglip

I just wanted to know how to express the same thing in tagalog as English. 'Probably' As in, thats the most likly thing.

I was at working talking to the nurse and it was something like this, me staring/

'Saan si Dr Will?'
'Hindi ko alam eh'
'Wala ba siyang pasyente?'
'Wala na, tapos na siya'
'Oh, so, saan siya?'
'Sabi ko, hindi ko alam.Bakit?'
'Kailangan mag-sign siya ng insurance form'
'oh, anong oras na?'
'Lunch time'
'Siguro kumakain na siya'
'oo nga, ....................

I wanted to imply, thats the most likly reason, and in nelgish I would just say 'Yeah, probably' I said 'oo nga siguro' but that to me sounds like I was expressing doubt. I want to express that I agree and that is almost certinly what he is doing.

How could i have said it?

Thanks!


----------



## DotterKat

I would have ended that conversation by simply saying _siguro nga_ or _oo, siguro nga_ or even _oo nga, ano?_

Any of options above would convey that you do agree with your interlocutor's supposition. As always, delivery and intonation of the line is crucial just like the word _really _could conceivably end that conversation in English but delivered in the proper way could express incredulity and sarcasm (_Reaaalllllly?_), surprise (Really!) or a neutral affect indicating agreement with the supposition (Really).


----------



## 082486

I agree with Dotterkat.

You can end the conversation by:
"siguro nga" or "baka nga".
baka = maybe


----------



## mataripis

Marahil ay nakakain na siya./baka kumain na!


----------



## Inglip

Thanks! 

_oo nga, ano? - _What would that imply? 'Yes, what?' Whats the use of ano?


----------



## mataripis

Yes it is what i want to verify/know. OO nga! ano?


----------

